# I hate full moons..



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Craig. No fish at the berry. At least BC produced some pretty tigers for you. YOuneed to join us for our Fish Lake adventure next weekend. You will catch enough fish to make up for these trips. 

And yes, full moons suck!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

At least it was a nice day yesterday! Couldn't have asked for better weather!


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Man thats a bummer. I was at the berry today and it was still pretty slow. We started off catching 1 fish between 7 of us up til about 2 pm, and then they moved in. Between 2 and 4 we caught somewhere between 30-40 fish. Didnt really move all day. Those burgers sure do look tasty.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Something about you're reports always make me hungry...I can't figure it out... :EAT:


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree, full moons = bad fishing. We were at Strawberry on Saturday and only picked up 9 fish between 6 people, with most of those fish being caught before 08:00. All cutts and all inside the slot. We tried to stick it out until dark but couldn't stand it any longer and left around 16:00. It was a fun but frustrating day, I tried every jig/bait combo in my aresenal but could only manage 2 of them finicky fish to bite. Oh well, the weather wasn't too bad and neither was the company....sure beats staying in the city!

*By the way, be sure to check the expiration on your licenses!* A DNR guy checked our licenses and woops, what do you know, one of us was unknowingly fishing with an expired tag.  Luckily, the DNR guy was very cool about it and didn't give a citation under the condition that said person immediately go to the marina and buy a new license....which of course I....er...um, they immediately did.  Whew, dodged a bullet!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

> Oh well there is always next weekend right?


Yes, You always seem to make up for the slow trips sooner or later! I'm sure you will.

Good thing to always have a shovel and a strap or chain with you....


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like it was a good weekend even if the fish didnt want to co-operate with you guys. Glad you were able to get out. Nice weather, good food, Nobody to tell you to stop holding your rod, what else could a guy want :mrgreen:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a helpful link.
http://www.briancasey.org/artifacts/astro/moon.cgi


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well you had an intresting weekend to say the least it sounds like i couldnt tell you what the temp was out on deer creek in the fog yesterday but i can say it was really cold we had frost forming on our poles and on my coat and my facial hair was frozen until i got home same as my soda


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I concur with you orvis. Full moons suck, unless you are at a place like fish lake where you can catch them regardless.  It was a slower day at fish lake for me on saturday but between 3 of us we still caught 50-60 or so, including a few perchies. The splake and bows were showing up at all depths until they decided to disappear around 1pm. Fish came in at 15', 23' and 30', all at the same time many times! We were in 40-47' of water, within 15' of our drilled holes. We were right at a nice dropoff. The camera showed all of the fish moving deeper later in the day and they wanted nothing to do with any sort of bait. We still got to do a trip together this year chief. Happy fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

iceicebaby said:


> I concur with you orvis. Full moons suck, unless you are at a place like fish lake where you can catch them regardless.  It was a slower day at fish lake for me on saturday but between 3 of us we still caught 50-60 or so, including a few perchies. The splake and bows were showing up at all depths until they decided to disappear around 1pm. Fish came in at 15', 23' and 30', all at the same time many times! We were in 40-47' of water, within 15' of our drilled holes. We were right at a nice dropoff. The camera showed all of the fish moving deeper later in the day and they wanted nothing to do with any sort of bait. We still got to do a trip together this year chief. Happy fishing.


I concur... When you and stevo hit the macs let me know I am down... I have another trip you might be interested in as well shoot me a p.m. to juicy for the general forum.


----------

